# 4 out of 5 litters



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Here 4 out of 5 litter i have here at the moment.








Himi/Siamese litter, im keeping the far right one.









Mixed litter.









Broken Litter ( Im keepign the only broken lol )









Hairless Litter! keeping all females think there was 4.

The other litter is a abyssian one


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

They're all beautiful!


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

thank you


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

In the last picture, the mouse whose nose is pointing right at 3:00, I want!


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Jack Garcia said:


> In the last picture, the mouse whose nose is pointing right at 3:00, I want!


haha ill send it over


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

They're all gorgeous Mark
xx


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

love that broken and all the fuzzy hairless <3

Vi x


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

thank you


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Lovely looking babies.


----------

